# Entwerder...oder..?!



## Lykanth (22. Juli 2011)

Hey Mädels,

erst mal ein kleineres "sorry" für die wohl trivialste Frage im Bezug auf MTBn ... aber ich weiß es gerade echt nicht 

Ich habe an meinem Merida (scheinbar) ein französisches Ventil (Schlauch), aber keine spezielle Pumpe bzw. n speziellen Aufsatz dafür.

Jetzt stellt sich mir folgende Frage: 
Neuer Schlauchsatz oder ne spezielle Pumpe? Was ist günstiger/sinnvoller? .. mein Vorderreifen ist eh platt.. von daher  
Für meine "Logik", wäre es sinnvoller neuen Schlauch zu besorgen, weil ich nun mal nicht immer ne Pumpe bei mir trage und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand ne spezielle dabei hat wohl eher gering ist... oder?!


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2011)

Lykanth schrieb:


> Hey Mädels,
> 
> erst mal ein kleineres "sorry" für die wohl trivialste Frage im Bezug auf MTBn ... aber ich weiß es gerade echt nicht
> 
> ...



andersrum 
die meisten Schläuche bzw. Ventile, die an Sporträdern zu finden sind, sind Presta/französisch/Sclaverand (alles dasselbe, nur unterschiedliche Namen. Daher werden die meisten Leute auch eher Pumpen dafür haben.
Auto-/Schrader- (auch dasselbe) und Dunlop-Ventile findest du meistens nur noch an Trekking-Rädern oder an ultrastabilen DH-Schläuchen.

Außerdem unterscheidet sich der Durchmesser der Ventile. Die französischen sind dünner. Durch eine Felge, die für französisches Ventil geeignet ist, wirst du kein Autoventil bekommen, ohne das Ventilloch aufzubohren. Andersrum geht einfacher, weil man in ein Ventilloch für Autoventil einfach einen kleinen Kunststoffadapter setzen kann, der die Bohrung auf die Größe für ein franz. Ventil verkleinert.

Also macht es Sinn, dass du dir eine geeignete Pumpe anschaffst und den Schlauch so lässt wie er ist. Wenn du noch ein Stadtrad mit Auto- oder Dunlop-Ventil hast, und die Pumpe dafür auch taugen soll... viele Pumpen haben Ventilköpfe, die für mehrere Ventile taugen. Da gibt es ganz verschiedene mehr oder weniger clevere Lösungen dafür. Einfach beim Kauf darauf achten, dass es für mehrere Ventile geht!

Und noch ein kleiner Tipp: Es gibt für ein paar Cent Adapter (klick), die du auf ein französisches Ventil schrauben kannst, um eine Pumpe für Autoventil ansetzen zu können. Das ist einfach ein winziges Alu- oder Messing-Teil und wiegt nur ein paar Gramm... einfach in den Rucksack schmeißen, dann kannst du, wenn du einen Platten hast, bequem an der Tanke aufpumpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lykanth (22. Juli 2011)

Oh ok  Wieder ein Stückchen schlauer ^^
Dann mal gleich meinen Fahrradhändler nach so nem Adapter fragen.. ich glaube, dass ist der einfachste weg *g*

Aber gibt es n speziellen Grund warum alle die franz. Ventile nutzen, bis auf vllt die DHler ? Ich glaube kaum, dass es was mit dem Gewicht zu tun haben wird, bei den kleinen Bauteilen.. ? Oder hat sich das mit der Zeit einfach nur so entwickelt?! 

Egal wie: Schon mal vielen Dank für die, kleine aber feine, Hilfe : )


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2011)

guckst du hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradventil
da ist es ganz nett erklärt


----------



## Lykanth (22. Juli 2011)

ah cool. danke


----------



## 4mate (22. Juli 2011)

Bei manchen Luftpumpen ist der 'Adapter' für Scalaverandventile integriert.

Einfach mal den Pumpenkopf abschrauben und den (Gummi)Einsatz herausnehmen
und schauen, ob er 'dual purpose'  ist.


----------



## Yeti666 (22. Juli 2011)

.. mein Vorderreifen ist eh platt.. von daher  

was spricht dagegen den Reifen zu Flicken und keinen Müll zu produzieren. Nochmal schauen ob die Pumpe nicht doch passt, wenn nicht Aufschraubadapter aus dem Shop Deines Vertrauens geben lassen!


----------



## Lykanth (22. Juli 2011)

Es ging sich lediglich darum, in wie weit der Ventiltyp vertreten ist und was dahingehend angenehmer für die Zukunft ist. Da ich neu in der 'Szene' bin, war für mich die frage dann doch legitim. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## blutbuche (24. Juli 2011)

auto ventil  - wesentlich einfacher zu händeln - aufpumpmässig .-kannste auch ander tanke mal schnell luft reinmachen .


----------



## Vaena (25. Juli 2011)

In welchem Wald sind Tankstellen????


----------



## blutbuche (25. Juli 2011)

.... habt ihr  etwa keine ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. Juli 2011)

also wir hinterwäldler südlich von frankfurt verstehen unter "wald" generell diese verwilderten landstriche mit so bäumen und gedöns, nicht den großstadtjungle


----------



## blutbuche (25. Juli 2011)

..genau - un d zwischen den bepflanzten landstrichen stehen dann immer mal tankstellen ...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Juli 2011)

Sclaverand-Ventile halten die Luft wesentlich besser als Autoventile. -> Sclaverand!


----------



## blutbuche (25. Juli 2011)

warum ?(frage is ernst gemeint ).-


----------



## Veloce (25. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> warum ?(frage is ernst gemeint ).-


Guckst du wie oben schon gepostet hier.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradventil


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Juli 2011)

Also kann ich jetzt bei Wiki nicht finden, aber irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass es so ist und an meiner Stadtschlampe sind Autoventile, die muss ich alle paar Wochen nachpumpen. An meinen sportiven Rädern mit Sclaverand pumpe ich fast nur nach nem Reifenwechsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Juli 2011)

Mein Arbeitsradel hat auch Autoventile (da war ich schon mal froh drum, morgens schnell in einem Ort beim Durchfahren aufgepumpt), die halten die Luft genauso gut wie die Sclaverand am Steppi. Auch da pump ich nur 1-2x im Jahr nach.


----------



## Sickgirl (26. Juli 2011)

An allen meinen Rädern habe ich Sclaverand Ventile, ich finde Autoventile zu schmutzanfällig. Man sollte sie ja auch immer mit Ventilkappe fahren. An allen meinen Rädern fahre ich ohne und noch nie ist eines deswegen kaputt gegangen.

An meiner Federgabel ist ja ein Autoventil vebaut und das sitz dummerweise unten am Gabelholm, also voll im Dreckbeschuß. So einmal im Jahr kann ich den Ventileinsatz austauschen weil er nicht mehr dicht hält. Und ich fahre da immer mit Ventilkappe.


----------

